# Resort Members Association



## cathield

Asking to see if anyone knows about this "Association".  We received a letter to let us know about a program that may eliminate maintenance fee's for timeshare owners.  We are trying to sell 2 timeshares, so I called the number, but they want us to come to Daytona; could not give us any real information since "all contracts are different"   sounds bogus..just curious if anyone has dealt with them.  the number is 888-313-3404.


----------



## pacodemountainside

Pass!  They want to get you in the ring so they can beat  you up like original sales weasel.

There is no magic program for getting rid of TS or related MF.

Odds are about 99% they will want  several thousand cash up front!

What can they tell you in person that can't be said on phone or fax deed to them?


----------



## DeniseM

They want you to pay THEM a couple thousand dollars per timeshare, to "take them off your hands."  They will probably promise you a big tax write off - which is a lie.

*Please consider giving your timeshare away to a private individual who would like to own it, before you spend a cent with a company like this.*

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are TWO places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  THEY ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - SO YOU SHOULD POST IN BOTH AREAS.  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2012/2013 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.) Many Tuggers (including me) have been using Legal Timeshare Transfers, a no frills document preparation company, and they are receiving good reviews on TUG.:

Legal Timeshare Transfers/Ready Legal
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://legaltimesharetransfers.com/
1.706.969.8906

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2012/13 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.

*5) Here is the very important step that most people  miss: Come back to TUG once a week and add more info. to your thread - this will bump it to the top of the page.*​ 

Good luck!


----------



## Passepartout

Since it was them that contacted you, there's a high likelihood that the party who would benefit is them, not you. Steer clear.

Best wishes

Jim


----------



## RX8

They are so new their website is still under construction.  The website was created only on July 13, 2012.

Is there really any difference in paying this company your hard earned money compared to paying a stranger who knocks on your door?


----------



## cathield

Thanks everyone; I do have the timeshares listed on TUG, so I'm hoping something comes of that; it's been 2 weeks and nothing so far, but will hang in there.  I did alot of reading on TUG, so I'm aware of the scams out there.  I just could not find anything about this company on line (too new, apparently).  Onward....


----------



## LynnW

I received a letter from them last week as well. Of course I knew exactly what it was but I'm sure they hook lot's of people into sending them money.

Lynn


----------

